# Geman airfield and bf109e



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Geman airfield and bf109e........


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Cool! 8)


----------



## Thorlifter (May 5, 2009)

Very nice. I like the Wasp squadron 109.


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

Those are paper models, right?


----------



## Foxriver (May 5, 2009)

Matt,your guessing is right.


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

Very nice. And great photography.


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

A very nice diorama...


----------



## Bernhart (May 5, 2009)

think they are the dragon 1/8 th scale stuff. There is a guy (who makes from germany i think) who does amazing dioramas withy the dragon stuff 
If i find them wil post them


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2009)

I thought that wasp was on Bf 110s of ZG 26? Never heard of a Bf 109 with that.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 6, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I thought that wasp was on Bf 110s of ZG 26? Never heard of a Bf 109 with that.



I might be wrong but I think Erprobungsgruppe 210 had a 3 Staffel of 109 E's with that wespe.

S9 + * is their unit code. They later became SKG 210.


----------



## Lucke.stz (May 6, 2009)

Wow ! What is this scale ? Is plastic model ? Fantastic !!!!!


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2009)

Nice diorama..... Does that Storch have a busted right wing ??

Charles


----------



## imalko (May 6, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> I might be wrong but I think Erprobungsgruppe 210 had a 3 Staffel of 109 E's with that wespe.
> 
> S9 + * is their unit code. They later became SKG 210.



Found this two profiles in book "The Concise Guide to Axis Aircraft of WW2" by David Mondey... The accompanied text to the profiles is:

- for first profile: Messerschmitt Bf 109E-4/B of ZG 1 (Wespen Geschwader)
- for second profile: Messerschmitt Bf 109E-4/B of III/SKG 210 based at El Daba in October 1942


----------



## imalko (May 6, 2009)

Oh yes, I forgot... Nice diorama indeed.


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2009)

Thanks imalko. As I continued to look at that pic, I vagulry remembered an Emil with the wasp and that was it. Thanks!


----------



## Evgeny Velichko (Oct 7, 2009)

On the dio:

Bf109E-7, of 9./ZG1, S9+?T, 1942.

Strange, while in Russia they didnt use airfields together with Fw190 regiments. But it is not looks like Africa on the background.


----------



## John Vasco (Nov 1, 2009)

imalko said:


> Found this two profiles in book "The Concise Guide to Axis Aircraft of WW2" by David Mondey... The accompanied text to the profiles is:
> 
> - for first profile: Messerschmitt Bf 109E-4/B of ZG 1 (Wespen Geschwader)
> - for second profile: Messerschmitt Bf 109E-4/B of III/SKG 210 based at El Daba in October 1942



There was no such Gruppe as III./SKG 210. SKG 210 only had a Geschwaderstab, I II Gruppen.

Ant 'Wespe' Bf 109s are III./ZG 1 (from January 1942 onwards).


----------



## John Vasco (Nov 1, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> I might be wrong but I think Erprobungsgruppe 210 had a 3 Staffel of 109 E's with that wespe.
> 
> S9 + * is their unit code. They later became SKG 210.




Max,

Shame on you. Man! Erprobungsgruppe 210 did have the unit code of 'S9', but the 109 E-4/Bs of 3. Staffel carried yellow numbers only, and never had a 'Wespe' emblem on their noses.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2009)

So that's Max sent to the "corner", to think things over then?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2009)

John Vasco said:


> There was no such Gruppe as III./SKG 210. SKG 210 only had a Geschwaderstab, I II Gruppen.
> 
> Ant 'Wespe' Bf 109s are III./ZG 1 (from January 1942 onwards).


What's your source?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2009)

Evgeny Velichko said:


> On the dio:
> 
> Bf109E-7, of 9./ZG1, S9+?T, 1942.
> 
> Strange, while in Russia they didnt use airfields together with Fw190 regiments. But it is not looks like Africa on the background.


Actually, there were a number of instances where you'd be able to find both the Bf109 and the Fw190 at the same field, and of the same JG...

Case in point, Jg54 (On the eastern front) was in the process of converting thier units over to the Fw190 from the Bf109G during the time period of 1942-43 and you would have the opportunity to see both aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2009)

imalko said:


> Found this two profiles in book "The Concise Guide to Axis Aircraft of WW2" by David Mondey... The accompanied text to the profiles is:
> 
> - for first profile: Messerschmitt Bf 109E-4/B of ZG 1 (Wespen Geschwader)
> - for second profile: Messerschmitt Bf 109E-4/B of III/SKG 210 based at El Daba in October 1942



I enjoy the heck out of that book imalko.:thumgleft:


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2009)

I admire the workmanship of the dio and figures, but to me the figures look a little too big for the scale of the planes


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Nov 2, 2009)

Words escape me.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2009)

Some comparisons:


----------



## John Vasco (Sep 11, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> What's your source?




I didn't visit this thread for a very long time, but I have to ask you a question in reply. Are you kiddin'...???


----------



## stona (Sep 11, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> What's your source?



Ooops! probably his research for one of his excellent and authoratative books.I'd recommend any of them.
Steve


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Actually, there were a number of instances where you'd be able to find both the Bf109 and the Fw190 at the same field, and of the same JG...
> 
> Case in point, Jg54 (On the eastern front) was in the process of converting thier units over to the Fw190 from the Bf109G during the time period of 1942-43 and you would have the opportunity to see both aircraft.



That may be true, but as you posted , that was a 'G' model. I believe the 'Emils' were relegated to training units by the time the 190 arrived.

and John has some impressive sources for his info!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 11, 2010)

I can appreciate John's input, but Imalko had posted a source and I saw it was challenged. That's why I posted that.

Now if Erich had posted the correction, I would have taken it as gospel, but I'm not familiar with John. Simple as that


----------



## VALENGO (Sep 12, 2010)

What about the grass?. It is real!!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> I can appreciate John's input, but Imalko had posted a source and I saw it was challenged. That's why I posted that.
> 
> Now if Erich had posted the correction, I would have taken it as gospel, but I'm not familiar with John. Simple as that



No problem!


----------



## John Vasco (Sep 12, 2010)

As a start, how about Wolfgang Schenck?






Staffelkapitän of 1./Erprpbungsgruppe 210 (Bf 110)
Staffelkapitän of 1./Schnellkampfgeschwader 210 (Bf 110)
Staffelkapitän of 1./Zerstörergeschwader 1 (Bf 110)
Gruppenkommandeur of I./Zerstörergeschwader 1 (Bf 110)
Geschwaderkommodore of Schlachtgeschwader 2 (Fw 190)
Commanding Officer of Kommando Schenck (Me 262)
Geschwaderkommodore of KG 51 (Me 262)
Last Inspector of Jet Fighters in the Third Reich


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2010)

_(jealous!)_


----------



## VALENGO (Sep 24, 2010)

VALENGO said:


> What about the grass?. It is real!!



Is it real grass then? (dissappointed)


----------

